# Wouldn't you love one of these?



## knittinginma

I sure would!

I found it here.

http://skullappreciationsociety.com/crochet-skull-shawl/

No idea where to find the pattern. If you find it, please let me know. thanks.


----------



## smcm

That is fantastic. So much lace work. Very creative. Love it


----------



## jmcret05

Here is a different one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-shawl-doskallesjal

The picture of the brown one looks like the "designer" may have made the crocheted skulls and then randomly joined them with the "web" links. Just a thought.

It also appears here. It was used in a photo shoot in Russia. No word of pattern.
http://dis04.livejournal.com/


----------



## Sorlenna

I've seen that before and I want to sit down and study the picture so I can (I hope) decipher how it's done...it won't be in time for Halloween, but it would be awesome to make!


----------



## SouthernGirl

scary


----------



## kimmyz

Now that's a real work of art. Looks like someone crocheted the faces first and then hooked them all together in a creative web afterwards. Here's a link to some crocheted skulls on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=crocheted skull

There's even a skull shawl pattern, if you scroll down. It's not as interesting as the one in your picture, but here's a link to the free pattern:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1em1XHheU4r3LzqVoFoWC8pGfNjn3wZOSjd-vigpww38/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1


----------



## HARRINGTON

Wow very interesting!


----------



## amberdragon

what a great work of art...i love halloween . it is a great way of warding off evil.


----------



## Dusti

Sorlenna said:


> I've seen that before and I want to sit down and study the picture so I can (I hope) decipher how it's done...it won't be in time for Halloween, but it would be awesome to make!


Here's a closeup...maybe can help? Just one thing if you make it...extend the teeth all the way out to both side of the sheek...would look more scarier, i think.


----------



## Sorlenna

Dusti said:


> Here's a closeup...maybe can help? Just one thing if you make it...extend the teeth all the way out to both side of the sheek...would look more scarier, i think.


I have some commissions to finish up before I can work on this, but thanks for that! And I have made the other pattern someone linked to (revised the pattern so it's top down all the way and not in bits), so I have an idea of how the thing is constructed. I can get my DD to help me (she studies anatomy!) too.


----------



## Crafting101

I think my daughter would love this one... I can see that it starts with a circle (spiral) maybe I can work on it later... I'd love to see what anyone else comes up with.

Edey


----------



## Dusti

Sorlenna said:


> I have some commissions to finish up before I can work on this, but thanks for that! And I have made the other pattern someone linked to (revised the pattern so it's top down all the way and not in bits), so I have an idea of how the thing is constructed. I can get my DD to help me (she studies anatomy!) too.


I hear that! I doubt "ANY" knitter or crocheter has time for even one more project because we ALL have soooooh many we want to do. I don't crochet (know how to, just prefer knitting) but this shawl would be the first thing I would try to work out if I did pick up my hooks again. Let me know if and when you get to it? Sure would love your pattern.

Dusty


----------



## AmyClaire

I searched for other occurrences of the image and found this ...

Taylor, but not among her patterns for sale on Ravelry.com ... and the phot on her blog links to a LiveJournal in Russian -- of course!


----------



## yona

Amazing!


----------



## Sorlenna

Okay, I'll admit I did put my knitting down and fool with this a bit...but it's not quite right yet, I think. The mouth bits are tricky, but we'll see what happens. I'll look at the blog link and see if that's useful!


----------



## Crafting101

Once top of the mouth is shaped, it would be a slip stitch over to where the teeth are, then for the teeth, dc, *ch,dc for as many teeth as you want and end with a draw to the top mouth and slip stitch over the the last mouth corner. Well, that is the way I was thinking of doing it...

Anxious to see what you are doing. I am guessing the web is done after all skulls are made and is just a chain until you attach the skull with a sc in each stitch at the top and bottom...

Edey


----------



## craftymatt2

Oh my!!! Love this pattern, it would look great with my witch's costume.


----------



## Sorlenna

First attempt ... not satisfied but it's a start!


----------



## missylam

Looks like a pretty good start.


----------



## kiwiannie

Awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gwensmuse

Uh oh, I think I'm hearing the beginnings of a cal forming.......count me in if so!


----------



## Abi_marsden

I love this if anyone ever finds the pattern in knitting form let me know xxx thanks


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks ... just hope I can refine it enough. I might play around with a knitted version too when I have a little more time.


----------



## Abi_marsden

If you do can you send me the pattern please.thanks.


----------



## sandra k

Love it.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> I've seen that before and I want to sit down and study the picture so I can (I hope) decipher how it's done...it won't be in time for Halloween, but it would be awesome to make!


I was going to send you a link to this thread! As soon as I saw the picture I thought of you!


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> I was going to send you a link to this thread! As soon as I saw the picture I thought of you!


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------

